# What is your Grandparent name?



## Ronni (Sep 22, 2018)

Those of you who have grandkids, what do they call you?  

I never gave much thought to this before I started having grandkids.  I still remember when my son first call me to tell me they were pregnant (this is the one across the country) and he asked me what I wanted to be called!!  I had no idea, but finally settled on Grams.  My kids had endearing names for me as their Mother, other than the typical "Mom" and one of the things they would call me was Moms.  I liked that, so I chose Grams.  

Then when my second son here told me they were expecting, I just carried on that name.  But things were strained in their relationship, and I didn't get to see the grandkids very much (She tended to use them as a pawn to get what she wanted) and the Grams name ever stuck.  She only ever referred to me as Grandma, and the kids when they were little sort of ran that together, and so Gramma became my grandparent name for them.  

When my daughter and her husband got pregnant, they unilaterally decided that my grandmother name had to be Biddy...yeah, that's right :lol:  You'd have to understand my daughter and son in law's sense of humor to really get why that would be the name they chose  They weren't being intentionally offensive, and I took no offense because I know them.  They reassured me that if I didn't like it we'd come up with something else.  I had no issue with it, but told them realistically that the likelihood of their child actually calling me Biddy was remote.  Too much for a kid to be able to say, and I was right.  I was very involved with my daughter's kid (still am, she's had two more) and as much as she tried to refer to me as Biddy, and tried to get my grandson to say that, it ended up coming out Bee.  And eventually Bee just became my grandma name for that child.  When the other two were born, they didn't even try to get them to say Biddy, it was just Bee.

Having a different grandparent name depending on the family is interesting.  I have to remember for example how to sign cards and letters, and how to refer to myself depending on which family I'm talking about.  I have 5 kids, and two of them still don't have children, so I'm curious what other names will get added to my list of Grandmother names!  

How about you?


----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm Meemaw to my granddaughter and great-granddaughter.  The Spousal Equivalent's little grandchildren call me by my first name twice, such as Jujube-Jujube.  You see, I'm not to be called any form of Grandma (due to some family dynamics), even though I'm essentially the most involved Grandma and have been since their births.  They do slip quite often, though, and call me Grandma.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 22, 2018)

I am mimi to my grands and my daughters now call me that. Their other grandmother is meemaw.  We chose our names before they were born.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 22, 2018)

My son's 2 boys call me Gram, their other grandmother  wants to be called by her real name Lois.    My daughters little girl calls me Grammom.,and her other Grandmom wants to be called MomMom.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2018)

We are Mimi and Fifi. As you can see, it caught on.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 22, 2018)

*I just have step grand kids, who call me Grandma Marie.  An interesting aside, my brothers were so much older than me, that mi nephew and two nieces are fairly close to my age.  We dropped the "Aunt" thing years ago, and they just call me Marie, with my blessing.  

*


----------



## AprilT (Sep 22, 2018)

Mumsie.


----------



## Wren (Sep 22, 2018)

Sadly I don’t have grandchildren but one of the nicest names I’ve heard of is the actress Stephanie Beecham, who’s grandson calls her Glamma


----------



## DaveA (Sep 23, 2018)

My great grandkids call me "Big Poppa", and in the case of 2 of them, they call (our son) their granddad, "Poppa"..


----------



## peppermint (Sep 23, 2018)

I have 4 grandkids...Older boy calls me Gramma...His sister calls me Gram....The other teens call me Gramma....(the teens have another Grandma , they call Grammy)

They all call my husband, Gramps..


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 23, 2018)

Namaw and Papaw


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 23, 2018)

Oma and Opa suits us just fine.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 23, 2018)

I chose Grammy for my three g'kids to call me, like in the Grammy Awards, since I'm a big music lover


----------



## Ronni (Sep 24, 2018)

Ron has very young grandchildren. When I started coming around, I just referred to myself as Ronni around them, expecting that they'd call me that...at least the older one who had just started talking..the baby wasn't even a year old yet.   But he just couldn't manage to pronounce Ronni well.  It kept coming out Honey!  And it's sort of stuck...his younger brother who has now started to talk is also calling me Honey. Yet another grandma name to respond to!!   

We don't always get to be called the name we choose   A dear friend of mine and her husband wanted to be called Nanny and Pops.  Their one and only grandchild simply could not get his tongue around that, and started calling them Nam and Bops.  To this day, the boy is now in his early 30's, they are still called Nam and Bops!!  Love that.   

I co-grandparent with a lovely woman called Candy.  She chose for her name to be CeCe with the grands.  That's fine.  She's remarried, and her husband's name is Steve.  When the first grandkid came along, they planned to have that child call him Steve too.  But Lily just couldn't manage Steve, and his name kept coming out Dink.  A few grandkids later, and now he's just Dink to all the grands!


----------



## Tony Del (Sep 24, 2018)

My first choice was Grandpap, but all my first grandchild could say was Pap-Pap. So Pap-Pap it is. For some reason my grandchildren have never had a problem saying Grandma...


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 25, 2018)

My grandsons have always been taught to call me "Uncle Hoot", since I am in fact way too young to be their grandfather.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 25, 2018)

I am mostly Grandma and hubby is mostly Grandpa. But,depending on the kid,I am also GeeMaw,Drama and to my greatgrandson,GiGiMaw. Hubby is also GeePa,Papa and GGPaw.


----------



## gennie (Sep 26, 2018)

Just plain Gramma works for me.  I don't really care what they call me as long as they keep calling.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2018)

My oldest grandson (who's a teenager now) started calling me Grammie when he was a toddler, and so it has been with the other grands.    They call my husband "Pa-pa".   I didn't pick a name I wanted; I let them call me what they could say.


----------



## Lynk (Sep 26, 2018)

I am Grandma to 5 grand children.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 26, 2018)

They  call  me  "Grandpa".    :kissmy:


----------

